# GPU-Z is not working for GTX 1660 Super.



## dgtech19 (Nov 16, 2019)

I just got my new GTX 1660 Super and use GPU-Z show some missing info also DirectML unticked.

See pix below.






I hope there will be new version for correct info for GTX 1660 Super.

Thanks.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 16, 2019)

Help W1z out by following the instructions at the bottom


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 16, 2019)

Correct, next version has support for it and should be out next week. Just waiting on some external feedback


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 17, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> Correct, next version has support for it and should be out next week. Just waiting on some external feedback



Like....submissions from tab 4?


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 17, 2019)

No need for additional submissions. 1660S support is working fine, the feedback I'm waiting on is for a completely different feature


----------



## dgtech19 (Nov 18, 2019)

Thanks for new version GPU-Z 2.27.0 now working for my GTX 1660 Super.





Thumb up !


----------

